# 11200 vs 17000



## kambrose (Dec 25, 2008)

Dermatology report reads "Skin tags frozen with LN2." Do I code 11200 because the doctor is specifying treatment of 'skin tags' or do I code
17000 because the doctor is specifying cryosurgery? Don't the skin tags have to be removed at the time of visit in order to use CPT 11200? I'm confused. Any thoughts on this are certainly welcome!


----------



## myadav (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi 
it should be coded as 11200 as ,report is specifying it,as skin tag, and for skin tag we have code 11200 .17000 is for destruction of lesion.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree 11200.  More specifically for 17000 - usually only covered for actinic keratosis (702.0).


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 27, 2008)

I say 11200 for skin tags.


----------



## lphillips (Dec 31, 2008)

*skin tag*

I agree 11200 for up to 15, 11201 for each addl 10 beyond the initial 15.

I would query the physician as to the total number and have them add an addendum stating same. In 11200-11201 the physician uses sharp excision with scissors or scalpel, chemical cautery, electrical cautery, ligature strangulation or any combination these methods.

17000 states 'destruction pre-malignant lesion' (ie actinic keratosis) - and doctor specifically states skin tag.

If it was stated 'benign lesion' 17110-17111 would be more fitting depending on number of lesions treated.

17110 for 14 lesions or less, 17111 for 15 or more lesions. Physician uses a laser, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemical treatment, or surgical curettement to obliterate or vaporize benign lesions *other than skin tags* or utaneous vascular proliferative lesions.


----------

